# The meeting that wasn't?



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

As a child, I read about the alleged meeting between Mozart and Beethoven in 1787. Later, I read there are doubts if that story is true. My conclusion is "unclear." Can somebody offer arguments one way or the other?


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

From Beethoven's own letters it is clear that he heard Mozart play several times. It seems likely that they would have met after one of these concerts. There is no corroboration for the famous story of Beethoven having approached Mozart for lessons but it is not completely implausible either. Even today a determined fan can nearly always meet the musicians after the concert, so it seems that this may well have taken place at a concert even if it was not a dedicated visit to the home of Mozart, which the story as I heard it implies.


----------



## IBMchicago (May 16, 2012)

That fate would have it that Mozart and Beethoven not be true contemporaries may be the greatest loss in music.


----------



## Arabella (Jun 5, 2012)

From what I have always read, it appears they had a good opportunity of meeting. I haven't ever read all of Beethoven's letters - this thread makes me want to read them all now.


----------

